# Raisin Sushi RETURNS



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello all!
I haven't been on this forum for many months i know! But i've been concentrating on school and applying to graduate school and internships (2/3 grad schools have said yes so far, waiting on the last one, WOOT)
I'm still loving my little man Raisin Sushi, he is such a great hedgie! and he's gotten so big from when i first got him!
Which brings me to my next point: he's turning one next month! :O OH MY
I've gone over my limit for flickr this month so i was unable to load more pictures, but here is one picture of my lovely baby!!!

~Melly


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back! And happy early birthday little man!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

w00t! One of my favoritely named hedgies on the board. Welcome back home, hope you can post more often now.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome back  He is so cute and I can't wait for more pics


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful baby!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome back!! I love his name and he is so handsome!


----------

